# Will his eyes change?



## kopec (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi guys,

My 5 month old kitten's eyes have not changed color yet and I wanted to ask if anyone thought they would stay blue or if they will still turn gold/green.

Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kittens eyes usually start turning at a much younger age...around 8-12 weeks, maybe a little later. If he's 5 months and showing no signs of them changing they will probably remain blue.


----------



## kopec (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for your quick reply. It would be neat if they stayed blue but I will keep watching for them to start changing. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

My Amelia is almost five months old and her eyes changed a long, long time ago.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

looks like you are going to have a very beautiful blue eyed cat.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Kopec!
I think you're going to have a Beautiful Tuxie...with Very striking, blue eyes!
Sharon


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I doubt that they will change at his age now. Wow! very striking and unusual....it would be fun to enter him in a HHP=Household Pet class at a cat show. Your cat does not have to be a purebred to enter this class. I suspect there's a Siamese gene in his background somewhere.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry for going off topic a little bit here, but we have a similar situation at the shelter with a blue-eyed adult. Rusty is red/buff and white, but his eyes are piercingly blue.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Wow Jeff!
Another stunning cat! How long has Rusty been at the shelter? 
S.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Rusty was surrendered on 9/21/2014, two days after his 7th birthday. So almost one year. He's a very shy boy who hides in a box during the commotion of our hours open to the public.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor boy...I would bet he's actually a Sweetheart...if someone took the time with him, to build some trust...
S.


----------



## kopec (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We just assumed they would change and so far they haven't. I will take a look at that show class for household pets. Could be fun!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Gosh, he is gorgeous! The HHP class would be fun, if he has the purrsonality to handle it. How does he do when other people handle him? Has he ever been out, in a crowd?
Go to youtube, bet they have videos of the class! See what it is all about and see if you think he might enjoy it. Many cats appear to so it is possible!
Please let us know how all that goes and anytime you want to share pics of that handsome boy, I think we would all enjoy that!

More of Rusty too!!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

My first cat, back in the 70s, was a shaded silver tabby who clearly had a Chinchilla Persian in her recent ancestry. Her eyes stayed blue well past the normal age. I can't remember exactly how old she was when I noticed they had turned more green than blue, but it may have been about 6 months. So, sometimes they change slowly. I remember being a little bit disappointed that they hadn't stayed blue.
My second pair of cats, in the mid 90s, were brown tabby kittens who started out with vivid orange eyes that gradually turned greenish yellow at about around 7 or 8 months. Again a little bit disappointed, since I also like orange eyes. Cat eye colour is a bit of a mystery to me.
A black cat with blue eyes is very unusual.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

NebraskaCat said:


> Sorry for going off topic a little bit here, but we have a similar situation at the shelter with a blue-eyed adult. Rusty is red/buff and white, but his eyes are piercingly blue.


I wonder if your Rusty is carrying the Ojos Azule gene? A lot of them were(are?) either calico or ginger. 
Ojos Azules Cat Pictures and Information - Cat-Breeds.com


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Yep, I agree they're blue for life.  

I've got a three month old kitten I am watching closely to see what shade of green she'll end up. At least, I'm fairly sure they'll be green.


----------



## kopec (Jul 2, 2015)

Nuliajuk said:


> My first cat, back in the 70s, was a shaded silver tabby who clearly had a Chinchilla Persian in her recent ancestry. Her eyes stayed blue well past the normal age. I can't remember exactly how old she was when I noticed they had turned more green than blue, but it may have been about 6 months. So, sometimes they change slowly. I remember being a little bit disappointed that they hadn't stayed blue.
> My second pair of cats, in the mid 90s, were brown tabby kittens who started out with vivid orange eyes that gradually turned greenish yellow at about around 7 or 8 months. Again a little bit disappointed, since I also like orange eyes. Cat eye colour is a bit of a mystery to me.
> A black cat with blue eyes is very unusual.



I wondered about that -- I have read that some people have had blue eyed older kittens that changed out to soft green as adults. More than likely it seems his eyes may change. A 'tense' waiting game! 

Well, they sure are pretty for now!


----------

